# The Return of Arby.



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

Evenin' folks!

Haven't posted here in the commuting forum in a couple years. The last time I posted here, I was living in Baltimore and commuting through the ghetto to my 9 to 5. Lots has changed. My wife and I moved to NYC last year and now my commute takes me from way the hell uptown Manhattan, through the Bronx and into Yonkers. Commute distance is about 6 miles and I take Broadway the entire way. Below are some pictures from this morning's ride in and this evening's ride home. 

Feels good to be back,
Arby









Above: 6:20am on the Broadway Bridge which spans the Bronx Canal.








Above: On the Bronx side of the bridge at the 225th Station (1 Train).








Above: A pefectly good mattress just laying on the sidewalk... no blood stains or anything! (238th & Broadway)








Above: On the way home I stopped at a playground... to play.








Above: Doesn't this playground item look like a ty-fighter (sp?) from Star Wars?


----------



## DWI. (Jul 6, 2008)

*good news*

This forum just improved by a fair margin with the return of this fellow.

Welcome back! ..post often.

DWI


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I for one am ecstatic.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice of you to give your bike some mattress time. Good that you kept the greasy side up.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

dang....welcome back........you were missed......I'm looking forward to more NYC pics...that is one place I visit often but never ridden.....some day


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

nice pics... the shot with the mattress... talk about yer "bike lust"...


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Welcome back!!*

Awesome!!


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

Welcome back. Really sweet shots.

but wait a minute. Does that bike have more than one gear????


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

LOL yeah, I won't be riding fixed for another couple of months. I'm still recovering from breaking both of my elbows in a bad crash back in July. Hand brakes make it much easier to stop when your elbows ache. Today was my second day back on the bike. Crash details ae in my blog here: http://phattire.blogspot.com/2009/07/holy-broken-elbows.html

Arby


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks MB1. Looking forward to enjoying your posts again!

RB1


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

Ouch! Interesting that they were the type of breaks that don't require casts. But then I guess it's important to reserve mobility of the joint. Glad you are on the mend


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

Wow this is great news!!! I am glad your back!!! I am recovering from shoulder replacement of the humerous from an accident when I was riding fixed four years ago. Good luck with your recovery. I look forward to your amazing photographs.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Arby said:


> Hand brakes make it much easier to stop when your elbows ache.


You could just put a brake on your Pista.

Wait, do you still have your Pista?

Wait, I thought you didn't stop.


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

DrRoebuck said:


> Wait, do you still have your Pista?


Oh yeah, I still gots it. I'll never get rid of that bike. We're talking true love here.
Arby


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Happy to see you back!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

I noticed you had started posted some comments all of the sudden. Welcome back! I am guessing that NYC is agreeing with you and your wife.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

Interesting ride. Thanks for the pix.

If that's a playground, no wonder New Yorkers are so tough.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Welcome back. Zeytin and I did an urban ride two weeks ago and your name came up several times. You're missed ub Baltimore, but I'm happy that you are back with us in cyberspace. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Glad you are back. We miss you down here.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Glad to see you're back Arby. MarkS gave me a tour of some of those roads you used to ride in Baltimore. Brought back a lot of memories of your old posts. I'm looking forward to all the new ones!


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Very nice. Welcome back.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Arby said:


> The Return of Arby.


woah.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

Welcome from another lapsed poster.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Welcome back. Looking forward to more pics and videos.

You do still do the videos don't you?


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

Chain said:


> Welcome back. Looking forward to more pics and videos.
> 
> You do still do the videos don't you?


I haven't made one of my "ultra low budget - Windows Movie Maker" riding videos in a long time. I'll see what I can do in the next couple of weeks!

Arby


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Arby said:


> I haven't made one of my "ultra low budget - Windows Movie Maker" riding videos in a long time. I'll see what I can do in the next couple of weeks!
> 
> Arby


Sweet. I always enjoyed those. :thumbsup:


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

*Some on my site.*



Chain said:


> Sweet. I always enjoyed those. :thumbsup:


I have a couple of them on my website here. I think I will make a new one. Take my time with it and see if I can make it more interesting than just trying to get killed in traffic.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Arby said:


> I have a couple of them on my website here. I think I will make a new one. Take my time with it and see if I can make it more interesting than just trying to get killed in traffic.


Nice stuff. My 7yo daughter thinks your crazy on the bike.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Hai. kumquat!


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*Arbysauce*

dude you get around. velcome


----------

